# [EVDL] Motorcycle conversion 96 BMW R1100RT



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I thought I saw a reference to a BMW pancake motor conversion but didn't see a link. If you have a link, please respond. This is a 96 R1100RT, shaft drive. I'm in the information/equipment referral gathering stage.
Thanks! Great group!
Chaz
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I know of four BMW (or almost BMW) motorcycle conversions:

1. Mine - still very much under construction: R75/7 - probably using a 
'standard' series motor
2. A slash 5-based tricycle arrangement : http://www.evalbum.com/1094
3. I think Shawn Lawless had one several years back with dual Eteks, 
batteries in sidecar - Ural frame
4. I can't find this one - it was K -bike conversion done for some show 
I think.

But no R1100RTs - if you find it , or do it, let me know.

- SteveS





> [email protected] wrote:
> > I thought I saw a reference to a BMW pancake motor conversion but didn't see a link. If you have a link, please respond. This is a 96 R1100RT, shaft drive. I'm in the information/equipment referral gathering stage.
> > Thanks! Great group!
> > Chaz
> ...


----------

